# SBS Siegley Block Plane



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Picked this up a while ago and finally got around to using it. Pretty much like a Stanley 110 (I think). 

I really like this little thing. All it needed was a sharpening but I think I'm going to take a little bit more time with it and really clean it up nicely.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like a knuckle cap, like a 19 or is it 18. Older style cap with the twin prongs. They had a tendency to break off from overtighting of the cap screw, so bee careful of that. They redesigned it to strengthen it, but if it hasn't broke in a 100 years you are probably good to go. Nice looking little plane. I really like knuckle cap designs.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

100 years old??? Had no idea it was that old.


----------



## EricD (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks low angle, I'm guessing a #65.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

here's better shots of the plane.

not much life left in the cutter, think I'll order a new one.

I was reading that Siegley was made by Stanley - is that correct?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know, but there's still lots of life in that cutter. Unless you can advance it for a deep enough cut. The mechanism looks all intact. That's a nice plane buddy!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm gonna go with a #65 knock off as well. I've never seen a Siegley 65 before. I'm thinking it may be somewhat rare (not necessarily valuable, but who knows) The #65 is a really nice block. You got a nice find there!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

valuable or not, it's more valuable being used in what I'm making. I really like the feel of the knuckle cap. perfect for my hands. versatile little thing.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

My statement probably came out wrong. You might be able to tell I have a soft spot for knuckle planes as well


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cool! whats the plane top shelf, third from the right? with the large knob?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

A Sargent 5206.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I just picked up an #18 just like it.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Looks really nice. I like how light it is.

Use it yet?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I may have a #18 problem.....


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I may have a #18 problem.....


Feel free to include all of those with my order :smile::yes:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Feel free to include all of those with my order :smile::yes:


better check the budget. These will be expensive. :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> better check the budget. These will be expensive. :laughing:


:smile: There's a budget!?!?!? :laughing:


----------

